# '96 Bontrager Privateer S, What to do???



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

I have a Bontrager privateer from 1996 and am currently working w/ my LBS to replace the headset (going from threaded to threadless) and the suspended fork (RS Quadra21R) w/ a yet to be found rigid fork. The main problem I have run into is finding a 1" threadless rigid fork that is of decent quality. I have looked at Surly and Salsa, but they only make 1 1/8" threadless rigid fork. Has anyone had any experience w/ this? Also, if anyone has converted a Bonty frame w/ a 1" headtube to a singlespeed, do you have any tips??? Thanks, and happy trails.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Why threadless?


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

two reasons. I thought it would be easier to find a 1" threadless rigid fork as opposed to a 1" threaded fork, and I prefer the look of a threadless stem. Actually, if I were to go w/ a threaded steerer tube, it would be cheaper, cause I wouldn't have to get a stem. Any ideas as where to look for good rigid forks?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

IIRC, the magic gear for Bonty's is 34-18. Or just get and ENO and be done with it!

Fork? you may have to go custom.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Threadless 1 inch forks come up on Ebay from time to time and are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## SuperStupid4Bikes (May 15, 2008)

You can put a quill stem in a threadless fork. It still fits.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

QBP carries a Tange cromo 1 inch fork. Just order one at the shop.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

The Kona P2 is an option- http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPFKMTNR/KONP2MTNONEINCH

jw


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought all Privateers were 1 1/8"?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Not the first year of trek ownership. Those were still 1".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought all Privateers were 1 1/8"?


idiot

nope


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> idiot
> 
> nope


Oh sooooooo sorry. 

Can you tell me why all Bontrager owners think their Bontrager is 'pre-Trek'?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Can you tell me why all Bontrager owners think their Bontrager is 'pre-Trek'?


cause they don't know any better?

march 10, 1995


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

When I purchased my Privateer, I knew I was buying a Trek made Bontrager. That being said, it was and is a great bike. Quick steering and very nimble. Also being a bigger fella, I prefer to ride cro-moly frames. Back then, I always felt like I was gonna break an aluminum frame, so that pointed me in that direction too.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Even as a Kona fan, I have to say that a P2 on a Bontrager Privateer just doesn't seem right.

People who've bought these say they're superb and you'll never find anybody more sympathetic to your design requirements that Rody Walter
http://groovycycleworks.com/forks.aspx


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

M_2 said:


> '96 Bontrager Privateer S- What to do?


Buy a real Bontrager? 

Seriously though, you need to bear in mind that the frame was built with a suspension fork in mind and as such a vintage 1" rigid will steepen the head angle and make the bike twitchy, as someone mentioned a 410mm (C to A) Project 2 would be a good choice, but I'm not sure if they exist in a 1" threadless configuration. Ask MTBR member anthonyinhove, he knows all about P2s.


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

here's the funny thing, when I was planning on buying the bike back in '96, I originally planned on buying a Kona (possibly a Cinder Kone, approx $800 back then). Anyway, when I went to buy it, they didn't have any in stock, so the guy cut me a deal on the Privateer, knocking off $100 or so.

So, to make a long story short, it would be somewhat nostalgic if I were to put the P2 on it...

Or this is just me trying to justify it...


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll probably find myself a triple-butted P2 at some point before too long...it'll be going on a Kona, though.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

richieb said:


> QBP carries a Tange cromo 1 inch fork. Just order one at the shop.


That's what I did for my mid-90's race frame. I ditched the mag21 and slapped a (threaded) tange fork on. Suddenly the bike was fun again, and handling like it should. Good price too...

paetersen


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Ahhhh, did you click the link I posted for the Kone P2 on Bikeman.com? It's for a 1" threadless P2, so I guess they're still making them.

jw



mechagouki said:


> Seriously though, you need to bear in mind that the frame was built with a suspension fork in mind and as such a vintage 1" rigid will steepen the head angle and make the bike twitchy, as someone mentioned a 410mm (C to A) Project 2 would be a good choice, but I'm not sure if they exist in a 1" threadless configuration. Ask MTBR member anthonyinhove, he knows all about P2s.


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

*So who is the "Trek-trager"expert out there???*

I just took a look at the mtb-kataloge.de site, and looked at the '96 Privateers. Weird part is, my color scheme isn't there. It's a black matte frame w/ gray decals. So my question is, what's up wit dat? I am the one and only owner, still take it to the same shop I bought it from. Thoughts???


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

M_2 said:


> I just took a look at the mtb-kataloge.de site, and looked at the '96 Privateers. Weird part is, my color scheme isn't there. It's a black matte frame w/ gray decals. So my question is, what's up wit dat? I am the one and only owner, still take it to the same shop I bought it from. Thoughts???


Didja check the other catalogs, such as 97 and 98 on the site, perhaps you are just off one year or so? Post some pics here of what you got. If you are mistaken in the model being a privateer, it can only be something more coveted such as a race or racelite


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

*definitely a privateer*

I am sure it's a privateer, since there is a Privateer sticker on the seat tube. I bought the bike in June of '96, and also looked in the '97 catalog. I believe the first year for them was '96, but is anyone sure of that? The bike is at the LBS getting the old headset removed and a new one installed (don't have the right tools for that job), once I get it back I get a few pics up. Thanks for all the comments and ideas!


----------



## maroon (Jun 7, 2006)

Ugh...I went through this last year with my '96 Privateer S (Matte Black w/ grey decals, btw). Swapped out the Bontrager-crowned RS Quadra 21 with threaded headset and Bontrager quill stem for a 1" threadless rigid Tange cro-moly fork with a cane creek headset and nice salsa cro-moly stem. Though the bike looks nice, it just doesn't handle like it used to at all. Really frustrating after dumping some money into the conversion and anticipating a good outcome. 

Now I'm left figuring out what to do. I still have the Bontrager-crowned Quadra, so that could be a start. Is there anyway I could re-use the crown on another set of forks/stanchions (rigid or suspension, rigid preferred), without having to go the custom-built route? Of course, I suppose I could wait for one of those vintage Bontrager Switchblades to pop up, but that might end up costing nearly as much as a custom-made fork. Also, does anyone know if the vintage Tange Switchblade fork is offset/raked like the Bontragers are? If not, can the forks/stanchions be removed from the Tange Crown, and be used with my Bontrager-RS crown? I imagine the diameter of the forks is different between the RS Quadra and the Bontrager/Tange Switchblades, so this is probably not an option. Argh....what to do? I just want my Privateer back!!!


----------



## M_2 (May 14, 2008)

*I think it's gonna come down to a custom*

It's looking more and more like I will need to put a custom front fork on this. In the long run, it's probably the best bet. I can get it spec'ed right for the bike. Any recommendations??? I believe Groovy Cycle works and Waltworks are options, but if anyone out there has some first hand knowledge of this, please share. Thanks!


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

*...*



M_2 said:


> I just took a look at the mtb-kataloge.de site, and looked at the '96 Privateers. Weird part is, my color scheme isn't there. It's a black matte frame w/ gray decals. So my question is, what's up wit dat? I am the one and only owner, still take it to the same shop I bought it from. Thoughts???


Nothing like waking up a dead thread.

So, those catalogs are in German... right? Weird thing is that I used to have the American version of that catalog. Your black Privateer is the same as that green Privateer, just without the suspension fork. Really, thats the only difference: rigid fork. Well, the color. '96 was a good year for Privateers.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

...what the hell happened to all those '96 era Privateers, anyway? You never see them on fleabay. You never even see pictures of them. 

And they were out there... I sold a few myself. 
You never see a blue one, 
you never see a silver one, 
you never see that weird green one. 

Now I want one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No one _wants_ a Privateer. Especially when there are so many Race and Race Lites to be had.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> No one _wants_ a Privateer. Especially when there are so many Race and Race Lites to be had.


I do. I'm dissatisfied with my Race, but my Privateer has never ever let me down.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> No one _wants_ a Privateer. Especially when there are so many Race and Race Lites to be had.


I'm impressed. I thought for sure I'd see something from -E- about ghost jumping it or stoking a bonfire at Keyesville, or the like. :thumbsup:

The Privateers are still decent riding bikes. Same primary tubes and geometry of its contemporary Race model, I understand, but built by midwest folks instead of those at the SC shop, and with some detail differences to speed up production (e.g., missing BB gussets, etc.) and reduce costs. Right?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

After reading that 20 questions over on Retrobike, I want a Bonty too. Privateer, OR, Race, whatever. "These are machines, not art." Hahahaha, that guy slays me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> I'm impressed. I thought for sure I'd see something from -E- about ghost jumping it or stoking a bonfire at Keyesville, or the like. :thumbsup:


Bring that orange one, we'll toss it in.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

kenjihara said:


> ...what the hell happened to all those '96 era Privateers, anyway? You never see them on fleabay. You never even see pictures of them.
> 
> And they were out there... I sold a few myself.
> You never see a blue one,
> ...


I've got two


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> No one _wants_ a Privateer. Especially when there are so many Race and Race Lites to be had.


Wow, I couldn't agree with you mo-...mooo-....moooor-.........LESS

Oh, sorry, I didn't see it was you Rumpfy, now I understand the comment


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

kenjihara said:


> ...what the hell happened to all those '96 era Privateers, anyway? You never see them on fleabay. You never even see pictures of them.


I see them on eBay very often. Usually they are described as: "Santa Cruz built, pre-Trek Privateers." I roll my eyes and move on.

Like Rumpfy said, you can get Race and Race Lite frames for cheap still. Unless you're looking for a commuter bike, why go with a lower-end model?


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I see them on eBay very often. Usually they are described as: "Santa Cruz built, pre-Trek Privateers." I roll my eyes and move on.
> 
> Like Rumpfy said, you can get Race and Race Lite frames for cheap still. Unless you're looking for a commuter bike, why go with a lower-end model?


Yeah, but those are usually '97 or newer. Like I said, I never see that odd blue '96 Privateer or the dark green one. I'm not really into the silver Privateer. You _do _see the black ones here and there. Didn't anyone ever buy the blue or green? I like blue and green. Supposedly some of the 1996 Privateers _were_ made in SC, or at least had more commonality with Race frames than the '97 Privateers did. That was the myth that floated around the shop, anyway. If you check out the '96 Privateers, the detailing is definitely different from that of the 97's .

In fact, I've heard some people argue that the extra half-pound in the 'simplified' tubes that make up the Privateer are sturdier than those of the Race (obviously, this is true compared to the Race Lite, which came with a weight limit).

Feel free to refute this info, I'm not married to it.

In any case, I certainly don't feel outgunned when I ride a mere Privateer. I do feel a little agitation about the circumstances... I had saved up all summer to buy a new Race, but then decided to help my then girlfriend pay down some debts she had... ended up instead buying a used '97 Privateer S from a guy who'd bought it from me at the shop I worked at six months previous, but was shipping out with the Army and needed the cash before he left. Paid him $280 cash for a bike he bought from the shop for $1,000, but that was all I could get together on short notice and the pawn shop only offered him $200. It's been my favorite bike ever since.

Anyway, '96 Privateers are cool. They still have the canti brake hanger, which is cool to have whether you use it or not. Versatility is good; it's good to have stuff that works with other stuff.


----------

